# Rhaphidophora tetrasperma



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

Im in the serch of this Plant species: Rhaphidophora tetrasperma

There is a pic of this on Spring Valley Tropicals but they dont sell them.

Does anyone know who might sell them?

Thanks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Aroid Forum: Rhaphidophora tetrasperma Hook.f

Black jungle has them on their site.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

i did look at black jungle.. they dont have them on their site!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i just did a search on google and it took me to them wheni clicked on teh pic, maybe its an old link then.


----------



## dartboi101 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah thats exactly what it is! =[


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

You could also try Ebay. Look under Monstera as well, alot of people mislabel it.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I have this plant, shoot me a pm if you want some.

It gets fairly large like most other aroids, so if you are going to keep it in a small tank it will fill it up literally once it gets going.

Eric


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm growing this one as well. My experience in the vivarium has been some fairly long internode growth--so it really rambles. Outside in my Oak trees, is a different story!


----------

